# Should I pick up cancelled passangers?



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

so I've had this happen a couple times. I go to the pickup spot rider no shows I get the $3.75. I then drive away and the same passanger request a ride, should I take it?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> so I've had this happen a couple times. I go to the pickup spot rider no shows I get the $3.75. I then drive away and the same passanger request a ride, should I take it?


Yes. Pick them up and then text UBER to refund them the original cancellation fee. Make sure to mention to the passenger that you are doing this.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Yes. Pick them up and then text UBER to refund them the original cancellation fee. Make sure to mention to the passenger that you are doing this.


Nope. Wrong.

You still waited 5 minutes. Pax agreed to pay $5 If they no show after 5 minutes. Why refund? 
New request is a whole new ride which had nothing to do with last one.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nope. Wrong.
> 
> You still waited 5 minutes. Pax agreed to pay $5 If they no show after 5 minutes. Why refund?
> New request is a whole new ride which had nothing to do with last one.


Because of Karma.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> so I've had this happen a couple times. I go to the pickup spot rider no shows I get the $3.75. I then drive away and the same passanger request a ride, should I take it?


Most would recommend not to since they'll be upset about the $5 charge. Then you'll probably get down rated. Even if you did what uberfunitis suggested, they still might not believe you and down rate you. 
I took one recently. She got on my case about why I didn't call. I told her I texted her and she lied and said she didn't get it. Said I should have called. Gave me a "that's not cool"

Didn't down rate me, but was an uncomfortable ride.



Ribak said:


> Because of Karma.


Karma? I'm not the one charging them. Uber policies. Just playing by the rules. 
They don't show I move on to next ride.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Each passenger has a unique story. It is up to you to decide which path to take:

A) Passengers are uncaring beings who feel entitled and have no care about inconveniencing others.

B) Approach each one as a unique individual. Your positive behavior may help brighten their day.

I try to consistently choose option B


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

"Karma pays my bills and makes my rides more profitable." -Said noone ever


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Most would recommend not to since they'll be upset about the $5 charge. Then you'll probably get down rated. Even if you did what uberfunitis suggested, they still might not believe you and down rate you.
> I took one recently. She got on my case about why I didn't call. I told her I texted her and she lied and said she didn't get it. Said I should have called. Gave me a "that's not cool"
> 
> Didn't down rate me, but was an uncomfortable ride.
> ...


The passenger may be a single mother raising a child on her own. She works a full time job and was on her way to college to complete her degree to provide for a better life for her family. She usually takes the bus, but was delayed because the sitter did not show up on time. She missed the first ping because her child wanted to give her an extra long hug before she headed out. This caused the passenger to shed some tears and she needed to compose herself before coming to the UBER. Accepting the second ping would allow her to reach class on time. Offering to refund the initial cancellation fee would be a nice gesture.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Absolutely do not accept a re-ping from a cancelled pickup. You are begging for a 1* at best, or a confrontation and false accusations of conduct at worst. Don't worry, baby mama will be just fine with the next driver that takes the ping and doesn't have a prior cancellation to discuss with her.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The passenger may be a single mother raising a child on her own. She works a full time job and was on her way to college to complete her degree to provide for a better life for her family. She usually takes the bus, but was delayed because the sitter did not show up on time. She missed the first ping because her child wanted to give her an extra long hug before she headed out. This caused the passenger to shed some tears and she needed to compose herself before coming to the UBER. Accepting the second ping would allow her to reach class on time. Offering to refund the initial cancellation fee would be a nice gesture.


The driver might be a single mother trying to make a few bucks while her kids is at school. Maybe tonight she'll be able to get a nice dinner if she gets a few good rides.
The inconsiderate pax just cost her money because she was in the bathroom taking selfies to post on social media.
This mom just missed out on a good fare while she was waiting for that measly $3.75 no show fee.
You want her to refund that fee?

See, drivers have stories also.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> The driver might be a single mother trying to make a few bucks while her kids is at school. Maybe tonight she'll be able to get a nice dinner if she gets a few good rides.
> The inconsiderate pax just cost her money because she was in the bathroom taking selfies to post on social media.
> This mom just missed out on a hood fare while she was waiting for that measly $3.75 no show fee.
> You want her to refund that fee?
> ...


That kind of driver should be in a different line of work.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Ribak said:


> That kind of driver should be in a different line of work.


SMH


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> SMH


Thank you for agreeing.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Thank you for agreeing.


Maybe Baby Mama should plan her morning better.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> SMH


I'm thinking uberfunitis.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

My no shows are mostly drunk kids, probably too busy vomiting on the barroom floor to remember ever calling an Uber. 

Nope, no second chance from me.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Ribak said:


> That kind of driver should be in a different line of work.


Trying to make extra money money while her kids are in school to financially help support her children is not a reason to drive uber?

Maybe the mother in your story should get a better job that pays more that works shorter hours as well.

As for the OP, I have refunded a pax for a cancellation if they have a good reason.
9 times out of 10 they don't have a good reason to make the driver wait, but the times they do I refund them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> As for the OP, I have refunded a pax for a cancellation if they have a good reason.
> 9 times out of 10 they don't have a good reason to make the driver wait, but the times they do I refund them.


Easier fix is to say since I never took the ride I have no control over that fee. You'll have to take it up with Uber.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Easier fix is to say since I never took the ride I have no control over that fee. You'll have to take it up with Uber.


I don't even apologize anymore. I point out their foolishness & coach them how to avoid future fees.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Bad idea as I see nothing good coming out of it. How many times have pax complain to you about the other driver who just canceled on them...They are NEVER happy & will take it out on you, first the abuse, then the rating...All for a $5 pesos...


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend taking the same pax.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> so I've had this happen a couple times. I go to the pickup spot rider no shows I get the $3.75. I then drive away and the same passanger request a ride, should I take it?


Nope. Do not accept it unless if you can be sure they are too drunk to remember the first ping. But then again, how can you know?

I accepted a cancelled pax last month...I got a big ol one star! Not cool man!


----------



## Uberdriver818 (Dec 26, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> so I've had this happen a couple times. I go to the pickup spot rider no shows I get the $3.75. I then drive away and the same passanger request a ride, should I take it?


Happened to me recently waited called texted the pax never came both times collected fee for both on the other hand one cancellation for another ride I never received never appeared on my statement recently for a completely separate pax that I waited a little past 5 minutes for wondering what I should do about that is it even worth complaining to uber about 3.75?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Nope, no 2nd chances.

You snooze, you lose, and you sing the blues.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Only time I took a reping I got a 1*, even though the ride was great and the pax cherry, she even gave a $2 cash tip. After that, no more reping pick ups.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Its like 50/50 for me. If the pax had me stopped in a busy or inconvenient area or if its busy, I won't take the re-ping. On the other hand if its slow or quiet or its convenient I might. Perfect example, I had a ping at a dive bar and I pulled in the lot, 4 min later I see people walk out, they see me, I asked if they called me and they said no (obviously very drunk). They proceed to walk to the other end of the lot and just stand there, 5 min up and I cancel no-show and leave. As I'm pulling out I get the re-ping, turn around and pull back in and sure enough, it was the drunks I had talked to from the beginning. They see me turn around and walk up and they say "ohhhh it was you." and I said I tried to tell them, and they said "we know, our bad, we've had a few". Gave them their ride, and they gave me 5* and a $2 tip and said the no show fee was fine cause it was "their bad" according to them. Great convo, no issues otherwise, so sometimes it works out in your favor, sometimes it doesn't like someone said above and the pax gets pissy.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ribak said:


> The passenger may be a single mother raising a child on her own. She works a full time job and was on her way to college to complete her degree to provide for a better life for her family. She usually takes the bus, but was delayed because the sitter did not show up on time. She missed the first ping because her child wanted to give her an extra long hug before she headed out. This caused the passenger to shed some tears and she needed to compose herself before coming to the UBER. Accepting the second ping would allow her to reach class on time. Offering to refund the initial cancellation fee would be a nice gesture.


I believe that someone should be able to afford a car before having kids. Sure, there are the rare instances when a car breaks down. But if someone can't afford a car, they can't afford kids.


----------



## Frustrated Upstater (Jun 29, 2017)

I had a pax cancel twice the other night, then I got a ping from the same pax and picked them up. They apologized for the cancels -- said they hadn't used Uber before (it's new here) and got confused. The app was telling them my current location and they thought it was telling them to go there. Cancel fees weren't an issue because they canceled within a minute both times.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

No way will I pick up a re-ping on a passenger I just canceled as a "no show". 

I accepted a Lyft ping the other day from Cassie who was only 3 minutes away. It was actually a block behind me, but was already in a left turn only lane, had to drive a couple of blocks to get back to a nice condo, stopped at the pin, same as the pick up address. After four minutes, I texted her: "Lyft driver here. You still need a ride?" No response. After five, I cancelled and drove away. Got pinged again by Cassie, I let that one expire, and turned off the app. Immediately got a ping on Uber, 3 minutes away, which I acccepted. Guess who? I saw the name Cassie, and I cancelled the request, and requested do not charge rider. Turned off both apps, and took a break for a cup of coffee. No good could ever come from this pax.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Yes. Pick them up and then text UBER to refund them the original cancellation fee. Make sure to mention to the passenger that you are doing this.


SURELY, you Jest!!!!! The


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I believe that someone should be able to afford a car before having kids. Sure, there are the rare instances when a car breaks down. But if someone can't afford a car, they can't afford kids.


I did not want to bring that up, but you do need a car if you have kids. I have had pax where they use uber to go places with their kids because they do not have a car, and it is truly ridiculous. And 91st of the time they do not have a car seat.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I got to cancell the same person TWICE this weekend! first because "He didnt know i was there" and the second because he thought I could put five pax in a prius. I even called and texted the second time so I could justify cancelling if uber questioned me. I've been cancelling so much on dumb ass's that can't take the time to meet me on the curb within 5 minutes, that my cancellation rate is climbing too fast. Can't wait for U Of A kids to come back so I can cancell thier ass's like a stamp.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> SURELY, you Jest!!!!! The


I do not jest...and please don't call me Shirley 

In all seriousness...it should be on a case by case basis. I have encountered the situation only 3 times (out of 930 rides). I have contacted UBER in all 3 instances to refund the cancellation fee.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Yes. Pick them up and then text UBER to refund them the original cancellation fee. Make sure to mention to the passenger that you are doing this.


Dumb



Ribak said:


> The passenger may be a single mother raising a child on her own. She works a full time job and was on her way to college to complete her degree to provide for a better life for her family. She usually takes the bus, but was delayed because the sitter did not show up on time. She missed the first ping because her child wanted to give her an extra long hug before she headed out. This caused the passenger to shed some tears and she needed to compose herself before coming to the UBER. Accepting the second ping would allow her to reach class on time. Offering to refund the initial cancellation fee would be a nice gesture.


That's exactly the stuff I want to stay away from.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The passenger may be a single mother raising a child on her own. She works a full time job and was on her way to college to complete her degree to provide for a better life for her family. She usually takes the bus, but was delayed because the sitter did not show up on time. She missed the first ping because her child wanted to give her an extra long hug before she headed out. This caused the passenger to shed some tears and she needed to compose herself before coming to the UBER. Accepting the second ping would allow her to reach class on time. Offering to refund the initial cancellation fee would be a nice gesture.


Pffff !!! BooFknHoo !!!



Ribak said:


> That kind of driver should be in a different line of work.


Oh Bullshit. How about piss poor planning on YOUR part doesn't necessitate a fkn thing on mine. You know how many times I waited in excess of 10 minutes when I first started this ? Pax have zero concern except for their own convenience. Now I have zero concern except for my time and my money. You all need to recognize it's ride-share. Not fkn car service. They want to up the pay to be more in line with livery ? Then I have NO problem with driving like livery.... Oh, and the "wait time" pay is an even bigger joke



popcollar2014 said:


> I wouldn't recommend taking the same pax.


I always pick up a cxl, if just to "remind" them that they aren't supposed to req until they are actually ready to depart. As for the usual "Well YOU shoulda called"......Why ? Did Uber NOT send notification ? They sent me notification that they sent YOU notification. Is one notification not enough ?
Funny that it hasn't resulted in any 1*.... Yet
I've also taken, upon cxl due to time/distance, the opportunity to "remind" them that per Uber best practices a pax with a lengthy trip outside the general area is supposed to contact the accepting driver to ensure said driver will actually be able to fulfill said req. and ( more importantly ) avoid that awkward moment in the driveway ( as well as wasting the time of EVERYONE involved ). Some people are doing this ontop of other jobs and cannot take a 4 hour trip. Now, once again, IF they were FT livery drivers that'd be one thing...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Karma is so huge in my uber life. If I retake the rider, credit the initial fee to them I know I will get something cool back to me that will be worth a lot more than $3.75 and 5 mins. I know this because it constantly happens.


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

You learn soon enough that if passengers are not there within 5min ...it will mostly result in trouble. Usually self-entitled conceited humans who look down on us lowly Uber drivers anyway.

Of course, if I get the chance to explain how PAC can avoid a cancel fee then I will.

If it's busy, cancel and go and be happy that they got a small education, don't pick up
a probable arguement.

Out in the boondocks, maybe I'll call if I've been waiting for a ping for a while.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ribak said:


> to provide for a better life for her family.


I drive Uber to provide a better life for me and my family too.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

NEVER...

You could..

A. get your cancel fee clawed back
B. Get a bad rating for charging them a cancel fee
C. Have someone who is already mad at you get into your car
D. All of the above



NOTHING about how the system works makes it a good idea to accept a ping from someone you just no-showed,

NOTHING!


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Only did it once during Coachella, I knew it would be 20 mile ride and did not want to miss it. Not sure if they realized the got the same driver, good pax in the end.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

No way unless you want a 1 star


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I once had a pax over at mission beach who requested a ride and slightly missed the pin . I canceled and got my fee , drove off . After a few I check I got another notification and it was the same guy but this time there was a surge going on to 2.2x so I said eff it I took it . The guy was so drunk he had no idea I was the same guy , he didn't know that I had cancelled on him . Took him about 15 miles north .


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nope. Wrong.
> 
> You still waited 5 minutes. Pax agreed to pay $5 If they no show after 5 minutes. Why refund?
> New request is a whole new ride which had nothing to do with last one.


I found that you are just setting yourself up for a one star rating because pax is upset you didn't wait longer and cancelled their ride. My rule is after 5 minutes I'm gone and I don't reaccept the request. And if I pull at a physical location where the pax should have absolutely no problem finding me...like at the restaurants front door and they put the restaurants name in request or at the front door of their house and they call me 30 before the five minute wait is up -- I don't answer the phone as 99% of the time they are calling to ask you to wait longer. If they are so inconsiderate as to make you unreasonable wait... then not only will they most likely leave you a low rating, but they are normally more demanding (like can we stop at Taco Bell) and certainly they most likely will not be topping. They are too self centered that they don't think of others. Take the quick cancel fee and move onto the next pax!


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

Exactly Mike,

What I found usually happens when you get a phone call is either they are late and inconsiderate, or they cannot be bothered to get the address sorted, or they are lost and will tell you "I'm just near the corner" or some other mystifying landmark. 

It seems that if you can't find them quickly, then it will be a drama or you may never find them. 

Yes, a 4.8 4.9 or 5.0 might be worth a bit of extra effort.

Start out idealistic, then the continued experience of passenger selfishness provides a reality check.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Ribak said:


> The passenger may be a single mother raising a child on her own. She works a full time job and was on her way to college to complete her degree to provide for a better life for her family. She usually takes the bus, but was delayed because the sitter did not show up on time. She missed the first ping because her child wanted to give her an extra long hug before she headed out. This caused the passenger to shed some tears and she needed to compose herself before coming to the UBER. Accepting the second ping would allow her to reach class on time. Offering to refund the initial cancellation fee would be a nice gesture.


If that's the situation then you should log off the platform and drive her for free. Make sure she's had something to eat and go through a drive through to buy her a meal if she hasn't. Maybe you could go buy a big pack of diapers and drop off on her porch later too, they're pretty expensive you know. It would be a nice gesture.

OP, no cancel that ish at 5 minutes and don't pick up at that block for at least half an hour.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Not a good idea to take a passenger that you had to Cancel as a 'Rider No Show.'

As for Ribak - Easily dismissed as an _NLR._


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Not a good idea to take a passenger that you had to Cancel as a 'Rider No Show.'
> 
> As for Ribak - Easily dismissed as an _NLR._


Maybe I should change my Avatar to "NLR"


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Maybe I should change my Avatar to "NLR"


Good idea. Or change it to: _Negative Like Ratio - _Either works in your case.

Karma


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Good idea. Or change it to: _Negative Like Ratio - _Either works in your case.
> 
> Karma


Done.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Done.
> View attachment 143288


You a good man Ribak - Much of what you desire is good stuff. Maybe just be here a couple more minutes and give some more thought to how little is actually earned while driving, while keeping your positive outlook.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> You a good man Ribak - Much of what you desire is good stuff. Maybe just be here a couple more minutes and give some more thought to how little is actually earned while driving, while keeping your positive outlook.


Dont throw "good man" around lightly. this is uberfunitis. I am positive of this.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis has a really nice/bad _NLR _


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> You a good man Ribak - Much of what you desire is good stuff. Maybe just be here a couple more minutes and give some more thought to how little is actually earned while driving, while keeping your positive outlook.


Thank you for the kind words. I have a complete understanding that the monetary earnings are very small (especially based on my approach of accepting all requests and working limited hours). While the dollar amount may be small....it is the memories made and experiences shared which are priceless. I realize I am still in the honeymoon phase (first 4 month). Thus, a very strong likelihood of changes in the future.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I have a complete understanding that the monetary earnings are very small (especially based on my approach of accepting all requests and working limited hours). While the dollar amount may be small....it is the memories made and experiences shared which are priceless. I realize I am still in the honeymoon phase (first 4 month). *Thus, a very strong likelihood of changes in the future.*


Then there is hope for you... Uberfunitis or not.

I would also guess that your approach works well for you, but most on here need to earn $'s. They are not either right or wrong for such. Just is what it is...


----------



## SarnXero (Jun 28, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Yes. Pick them up and then text UBER to refund them the original cancellation fee. Make sure to mention to the passenger that you are doing this.


Please dont do this. They are not entitled to a refund and by doing it you make drivers taking what is rightfully theirs look bad.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Because of Karma.


Karma was you not showing up.... What the driver time is not important


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Ribak said:


> The passenger may be a single mother raising a child on her own....She missed the first ping because her child wanted to give her an extra long hug before she headed out.


Actually, it's more likely she's mother Teresa, back from the dead, and just walks very slowly with her re-incarnated cane toward a car. Refund both the cancellation fee and the trip cause, you know, good karma.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

if I get my 5$ nope. thanks for playing. onto the next ride.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Imonous said:


> "Karma pays my bills and makes my rides more profitable." -Said noone ever


(Insert Santa Clause and Easter bunny joke here)


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

If I have to cancel after calling and texting and getting no answer, I sure as shit am not going back for more of that nonsense.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Ribak said:


> That kind of driver should be in a different line of work.


The thing I notice the most, is XL drivers always like to tell X drivers how to work


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Well I get $4 for a cancellation. However. Never will I return. I got read the riot act and of course she was not paying attention. I texted. I called. No answer. I then retook ride. She said I was a crook. I said. Ok. Whatever. You can cancel this one too if you like. I did get 1 star rating. But I kept the money. Since. I never return after canceling. Talk to uber. As uber knows I was there waiting all that time. So I'm sure they told customer to pound sand.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> Only did it once during Coachella, I knew it would be 20 mile ride and did not want to miss it. Not sure if they realized the got the same driver, good pax in the end.


I had one not re


Mikek999 said:


> I found that you are just setting yourself up for a one star rating because pax is upset you didn't wait longer and cancelled their ride. My rule is after 5 minutes I'm gone and I don't reaccept the request. And if I pull at a physical location where the pax should have absolutely no problem finding me...like at the restaurants front door and they put the restaurants name in request or at the front door of their house and they call me 30 before the five minute wait is up -- I don't answer the phone as 99% of the time they are calling to ask you to wait longer. If they are so inconsiderate as to make you unreasonable wait... then not only will they most likely leave you a low rating, but they are normally more demanding (like can we stop at Taco Bell) and certainly they most likely will not be topping. They are too self centered that they don't think of others. Take the quick cancel fee and move onto the next pax!


I pulled up to a condo complex, the type where the buildings are right on the street so the front steps literally end on the road. I waited DIRECTLY in front of her wide open front door, engine running, music on, etc for 8 minutes, cxl'd and left. Immediately re-pings and calls with..."WHY didn't you CALL me ???" I'm sorry, Uber told me that you were notified. Were you not notified ? Because if you were not notified, then we can put in a complaint with Uber directly if you'd like......And please be advised, star ratings can be reciprocated....
* no further issues.....Of course, turns out she was SMOKIN' hot.....


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

Had this happen. I partly blame Uber's navigation for putting me in the wrong area, but partly the pax fault for not pinpointing his location a little better. He canceled on me and as I was driving away, he pinged again. I ignored it and got the hell out of Dodge.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

I always call and try to do the right thing for Pax


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

Funny thing is ...if I ever order an Uber ...I am waiting on the footpath ready to get in ...like most normal people do. 

So when I wasted 15min trying to find someone who is too selfish (or useless) to make themselves available, it was a valuable learning experience.

It also educates them to stop being selfish and / or make sure the address is accurate for the future. This is helping the Uber community in general.

If they are short of money ...they will change their behaviour next time. 

Make excuses for them if you want. Up to you.


Cheers,

BB


----------



## SoFlo (Feb 18, 2017)

I have taken Pax after I had canceled them and they were charged. Almost every time, the Pax apologized for not being ready and on a couple of occasions even tipped me.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Flacco said:


> I always call and try to do the right thing for Pax


My Hero........Might wanna read up on pax best practices


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

UberMensch3000 said:


> My Hero........Might wanna read up on pax best practices


Is it called "Do the right thing"


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Is it called "Do the right thing"


I applaud your intentions sir, but I'd dare say I'll wait to see how it plays out in the long haul. I too was naive once


----------



## SoFlo (Feb 18, 2017)

I will wait and see how it ends up in the long run, but so far it has been beneficial to me. I would have to experience a lot of bad experiences to cancel out the good ones I have had so far.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

UberMensch3000 said:


> I applaud your intentions sir, but I'd dare say I'll wait to see how it plays out in the long haul. I too was naive once


I'm old school and do the right thing. I can wait another minute and make a call to Pax.

I have cancelled but only when really needed. I used to drive XL only so it was in my best interest to wait as the trips paid and 25% tipped. Cancel fee on XL is a fraction of avg. fare.

Do the right things. It all evens out in the end one way or another.


----------



## bodeguero (Dec 4, 2016)

Flacco said:


> I'm old school and do the right thing. I can wait another minute and make a call to Pax.
> 
> I have cancelled but only when really needed. *I used to drive XL only* so it was in my best interest to wait as the trips paid and 25% tipped. Cancel fee on XL is a fraction of avg. fare.


Yeah. On uberX, it's different. You're giving advice for one platform that doesn't translate to the basic service.



> Do the right things.


That works both ways, bro.

And. And, here's the thing: pax not having their $h!+ together takes a driver out of the system and oftentimes contributes to surge prices in many areas. Most of the time, the inconsiderate pax is not the single mother struggling to get by. It's the entitled, inconsiderate jerk who ultimately makes rideshare more expensive for the working class, urban poor working on a minimum transportation budget and are sincerely stressed by that 1.8x surge that upper middle and middle class pax don't even notice.



> It all evens out in the end one way or another.


No. It doesn't.

Pax need to be educated that they have to be on the ****ing curb ready to go when we arrive. Abusive pax absolutely take complete advantage of kind drivers. More often than not, ppl that push the 5 minute boundary are ****ing pathological in their selfishness.

Maybe I've just been burned too many times, but I've seen it way, way too many times. In the rest of my life, fyi, I'm an eternal optimist who always sees the good in ppl.

Cancelling at the 5 minute mark makes passengers know that they must respect our time.


----------



## Professor (May 30, 2017)

bodeguero said:


> Yeah. On uberX, it's different. You're giving advice for one platform that doesn't translate to the basic service.
> 
> That works both ways, bro.
> 
> ...


The only time I waited past 5 minutes was when a hotel wanted to retrieve two passengers at the airport which I learned only after accepting the ping from a 5 star person and getting a call from her at the front desk. I could wait out front (small airport) and you bet I took the late fee and stayed put. They showed up after a reasonable time. Got the two air PAX to hotel and look forward to more business like that from her. I told her on the phone that sure I would wait and take care of her guests. But no tip cash or otherwise. But maybe in the future more business. When It's slow I might just go by and chat up a few front desk clerks so they know who to ping.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

bodeguero said:


> Yeah. On uberX, it's different. You're giving advice for one platform that doesn't translate to the basic service.
> 
> That works both ways, bro.
> 
> ...


That's the thing; These guys that will wait around like idiots for 20 minutes @.12/min and screw every other driver because then it starts to be considered the norm. 5 turns to 10 turns to 20, etc......When do you stop the bending over ???


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rules are rules and if people are too stupid to abide by them then they shouldn't participate and if they participate then they should shut up and eat the fee.

To answer the original Q, I would never. If there's multiple pings and I'm in a small town, I may call her/him and see why they weren't there on time...and gauge their attitude. It'll either be a hangup or second chance depending on how humble the person sounds and how much the fare is.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> so I've had this happen a couple times. I go to the pickup spot rider no shows I get the $3.75. I then drive away and the same passanger request a ride, should I take it?


NO. Nothing good will come from the ride if the pax makes the connection that you were the one who got the cancellation fee.

I had this today. Very nice guy, calling Uber for his parents, missed the actual pickup point by about two miles. I txt'd him, no response. He called me and explained his mistake. I told him to cancel to avoid a fee, and rebook because there was surely a driver much closer to his parents than I. He didn't cancel, so I did and got the no-show. Sorry...bye, bye.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

in general if someone keeps you waiting for 5 minutes and you cancel, you should not go back. they don't respect your time and certainly will rate you down if you pick them up after a cancel

when i cancel i shut the app off and move out of the area to avoid this


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

The pax should know there is a cancelation fee after 5 minutes. If they are running late they should call the driver to inform.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This is a funny question.

In the cab business, it has happened more than once that a driver told his dispatcher that no one was at the address, he had waited, so he was leaving. Two minutes later, the customer calls back caterwauling about not having his ride. While there were some drivers who would not return, most of us viewed this as cutting off your nose to spite your face, so most of us would go back. If the customer got crappy about missing you the first time, usually a reminder that you did not have to come back for him shut his pie hole.

This is one case, however, where the TNC business does differ from the cab business. If you accept the ping the second time and this time the customer does show up, of course, he gives you a boat load of nonsense over it. He one-stars you and if you say anything to him about his nonsense, he sends a nastygram to Uber or Lyft, you get waitlisted, at best, de-activated at worst, depending on how much the customer embellishes it.

This is why I will go back to a cab call where the passenger misses me, but I will not accept the re-ping on a TNC summons. 

This is one case where there are consequences for the TNC driver but not the cab driver. When it comes to similar situations, usually there are consequences for the cab driver but not the TNC driver.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Absolutely do not accept a re-ping from a cancelled pickup. You are begging for a 1* at best, or a confrontation and false accusations of conduct at worst. Don't worry, baby mama will be just fine with the next driver that takes the ping and doesn't have a prior cancellation to discuss with her.


Exactly


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Although I do my best to be scientifically minded, I obsess about magical things like Karma. However, when it comes to cancelling, the bad karma falls on them for them forgetting about another human being. The driver. If all drivers wait past the grace period or give refunds riders will take even longer. That hurts all drivers. As I leave, I turn off the app for ten minutes. I lose rides. Perhaps that is my Karma.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> Although I do my best to be scientifically minded, I obsess about magical things like Karma. However, when it comes to cancelling, the bad karma falls on them for them forgetting about another human being. The driver. If all drivers wait past the grace period or give refunds riders will take even longer. That hurts all drivers. As I leave, I turn off the app for ten minutes. I lose rides. Perhaps that is my Karma.


I don't turn off the app, but after cancelling I don't accept pings that appear to be from the same spot (in case one of their buddies uses their account instead) and especially not if it's with the exact same rating of the rider I cancelled.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Just had this today:










Cancel fee while I was en route, then he rerequested and I performed the trip and got a tip. I didn't ask why he canceled. I can only assume it was because I ran into neighborhood construction that had an intersection completely blocked and had to backtrack to the main street and make a tough left turn to get to him.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm ready to leave after 5 seconds lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If you cancel no-show and get the ping again a minute or two later, it's because you are still the closest. If you don't accept it, it will just go to the next driver, and the pax will NEVER know you refused the second request.

I wouldn't go back for a no-show.

Now, cancels for no car seat or minor without an adult account holder with them? I'd keep accepting and cancelling (or letting them cancel) all day long. I know they're not going to be able to rate, so if they're stupid enough to keep trying to violate TOS (or the law, depending on your market), that's their problem. Stupidity is expensive.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Because of Karma.


 Karma is the consequences of our inner intents. Charging a no show according to the contract is not bad any more than charging for a completed ride would be. One could argue that bad karma would result from reinforcing the inconsiderate actions of the tardy rider with an unwarranted refund.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

After a no-show, or for any reason that I cancel, I turn the relevant app off for 5 minutes.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Depends. Do you care more about money or your rating? Also how much does it bother you to have an unhappy camper in your ride?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Yes. Pick them up and then text UBER to refund them the original cancellation fee. Make sure to mention to the passenger that you are doing this.


Lolol OP please know that Mr. jokester aka Ribak is KIDDING - DO NOT FOLLOW THE ABOVE INSTRUCTIONS HE GAVE YOU!!

The pax you cancelled will probably be annoyed, despite you following protocol to a "T" by canceling after waiting 5 very L-O-N-G minutes, wasting your gas, time, and energy driving to the pickup location, etc....

So, it's always a good idea to *ignore the ping* if it comes from the pax you just cancelled (which you had no choice about, due to their lack of respect for you and your time). Again, YOU did nothing wrong, but the pax most likely will be the standard entitled type who don't consider their drivers' needs to make money and DRIVE (rather than wait for riders for extended periods of time as they take their time getting to the car they ordered).


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Lolol OP please know that Mr. jokester aka Ribak is KIDDING - DO NOT FOLLOW THE ABOVE INSTRUCTIONS HE GAVE YOU!!
> 
> The pax you cancelled will probably be annoyed, despite you following protocol to a "T" by canceling after waiting 5 very L-O-N-G minutes, wasting your gas, time, and energy driving to the pickup location, etc....
> 
> So, it's always a good idea to *ignore the ping* if it comes from the pax you just cancelled (which you had no choice about, due to their lack of respect for you and your time). Again, YOU did nothing wrong, but the pax most likely will be the standard entitled type who don't consider their drivers' needs to make money and DRIVE (rather than wait for riders for extended periods of time as they take their time getting to the car they ordered).


Please note that this is an old thread and my earlier response occurred during my first 3 months of driving. I have learned much since then and have a different opinion at this time.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I would not take the ride because the pax will be angry and no good comes from an angry pax


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Please note that this is an old thread and my earlier response occurred during my first 3 months of driving. I have learned much since then and have a different opinion at this time.


I hate it when people quote me on stupid stuff I said a year ago.

The good thing is I no longer say stupid things.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

This happened to me yesterday. Received the $5 cancel fee and a re request from same passenger. The ride was a near minimum ride. I am not refunding the cancel fee. Plus the passenger can cry to Uber/Lyft and get a refund or credits. Never had a cancel fee taken away from me.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I hate it when people quote me on stupid stuff I said a year ago.
> 
> The good thing is I no longer say stupid things.


I still stay plenty of stupid things. It takes a long time to learn from my mistakes.


----------

